# Les Crowder to speak March 10, 2018 in Mineral, Virginia



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

I forgot to say that I will be there and would love to meet any of you from Beesource so I can put a face with an internet handle.


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

That's a 13+ hour trip for me but I believe making the trip to hear and meet Les Crowder would be worthwhile.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Oh goodness, this is so tempting. He's taught me a lot via his book.... in my opinion the best TBH book.

I'll have to screw up my courage and see if I can handle the 18 hours of driving this would require. Ouch!


----------



## Grady Stanley (Jul 7, 2017)

AvatarDad said:


> Oh goodness, this is so tempting. He's taught me a lot via his book.... in my opinion the best TBH book.
> 
> I'll have to screw up my courage and see if I can handle the 18 hours of driving this would require. Ouch!


I agree. Of all the books I have and articles I've read, Les Crowder's book has been most helpful and informative. 18 hours is a long drive...where are you located?


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

the book and video is even useful for non-topbar folks because he knows bees. I am trying to see if I can make it but busy with class and other things.


----------



## AvatarDad (Mar 31, 2016)

Hi Grady,

Gainesville (GA). Near Atlanta/Athens.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

you might check out the airlines or train stations. Richmond is about 1 hr away, Charlottesville is 45 min. For a 13+ hr drive, the cost of a ticket might be worthwhile.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

ruthiesbees said:


> I forgot to say that I will be there and would love to meet any of you from Beesource so I can put a face with an internet handle.


Ruth, even though I am neither TBH nor TF, this sounds interesting. And of course, the meeting place is just off 64, way south of the actual town of Mineral, which makes getting there easy.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Dang, I want to go, but my wife is deserting me that weekend and I have kid/dog duty, and probably not in that order.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Take the kid and the dog with you. You will be back that same evening and the wife will never know...

You may need to pay the kid some hush money tho'.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Two teenagers.


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

We had a really good day with Gunther Hauk and Alex Tuchman of Spikenard Bee Sanctuary in Richmond, Va yesterday -

Looking forward to seeing some of you folks next weekend with Les Crowder at our bee club. If you can come, don't forget your veil, weather permitting we may get to peek into one of my topbars in the afternoon.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Just wanted to bump this back onto the current list since this Saturday is when Les is coming to speak.

How is the weather looking Cub Creek? Will we be getting in a beehive? (and please tell me no snow in the forecast)


----------



## Cub Creek Bees (Feb 16, 2015)

Mostly sunny and 52° bracketed by 28° and 33° so that should make getting the hive in and out pretty easy.
It's a ripsnorter, and had drones walking the combs two weeks ago... so I kinda need to get in there and see what's shaking anyway.


----------

